#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  hoe weet ik of mijn beamer kan videmappen

## sinnedtims

Goeie dag. Ik heb een vraag.Hoe weet ik of ik met mijn beamer kan videomappen? Ik wil het proberen met Grandvj.

----------


## Ampli

Ahankelijk van hoe groot je wilt en hoe groot je beamer gaat, de rest regel je op een computer
je zal meestal toch een profisionele beamer nodig hebben, de meeste huis en tuin beamer gaan meestal to ca 2 a 3 mtr en dan houdt het op was handig als je meer info geeft over wat je wil en welke beamer je hebt.
probeer het en je weet het, ga je niet grootgenoeg dan is de beamer niet goed voor jouw toepassing

----------


## geenstijl21

Alle beamers kunnen videomappen.... de content zorgt voor het trucje.

----------

